# Open Faced Pin Set Pocket Watch



## W0WZER (Mar 29, 2009)

Iâ€™m looking for some information about my Great granddads pocket watch, as you can see from the photoâ€™s, itâ€™s not a very elaborate watch, more a functional working mans watch. The only markings I can see is a five digit serial number on the inside of the inner case : 33884 2 but there doesnâ€™t seem to be any other markings ? What Iâ€™m really trying to find out is the year of manufacture and who made it ? Any Ideas ? Thanks.


----------

